# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Austrian Economics Lesson Plan

## farrar

I apologies in advance If this is a repost, but All I could find on this were references and not a full out comprehensive layout. Well here you go:

Hello again everyone. So I have been a bit busy lately with dual enrollment (I'm going to college for my senior year in highschool... All the glory of college without the freedom... *sarcasticyay*)

Any how, as you can probably guess my economics professor isn't much of an austrian economist, so I am finding my beliefs challenged on a regular basis... which is a good thing. He is actually very fair and any challenges or arguements posed usually end in an understanding of the truths of both sides, just a disagreement on the one or the other as being the absolute right answer. However it is getting to the point where I need to begin increasing my understanding from a general sense to a more specific and detailed sense, so that I can stay on par with both sides as I progress. (I would like to be able to hold my ground as best I can). Unfortunatly the lack of Austrian economic professors and Austrian economic literature in my local and college libraries has made it hard to propogate the Austrian in me. There is always the internet, but you never really know what you are getting... and that is when I found this:

Ludwig Von Mises Institute: Home Study Course in Austrian Economics
http://mises.org/store/Mises-Institu...mics-P211.aspx

It looks pricey though doesn't it? (I just got my first job a week ago working at a Chik-fila)

Luckily all but one of the pieces of literature (Against Leviathain) is free and even mises.org itself provides the books and articles on their website for download. Even the Audio Recordings can be found and downloaded from mises.org. As such I have decided to compile all the freely available resources and post the links here (and may also upload them on my own website soon enough for a more convienent source of download). 

So if any of you have been searching for a stable comprehensive course for Austrian Economics, then here you can find a good free source (if you don't mind PDF files) or atleast a link to purchase the physical course from the Mises Institute.

The Lesson Plan:

http://mises.org/HSCAE/lessonplan.pdf 
(to be completly honest I couldn't find a straight forward link to the lesson plan, I guessed it when I found the one below, and was glad because I began to fear I wouldn't find the one piece to tie this all together)

Supplemental Readings:
http://mises.org/HSCAE/supplemental.pdf

Lectures and other Recordings:
http://mises.org/HSCAE/
(I was hoping to find a link to the lesson plan here, but was even more suprised when I realised I would not have to hunt down all the lectures manually)

Free Lightweight PDF reader which can take insert comments and notes.
http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/
(this is a wonderful way to keep notes on virtual books, allowing you to highlight, underline, striketrough, and insert comments into text. The best part is, it is only 4mb, and is not nearly as picky as Adobe reader, who will sometimes deny you the right to insert comments. JUST REMEMBER TO SAVE!!!) (Will carry the notes over to the Ipad/Ipod APP, Goodreader)

Books:

    15 Great Austrian Economists (Randall G. Holcombe, ed.)
http://mises.org/books/15great.pdf

    An Introduction to Economic Reasoning (David Gordon)
http://mises.org/etexts/EconReasoning.pdf

    An Introduction to Austrian Economics (Thomas Taylor)
http://mises.org/books/introtoaustrian.pdf

    Antitrust: The case for Repeal (Dominick Armentano)
https://mises.org/books/Antitrust.pdf

    Austrian Theory of the Trade Cycle and Other Essays (Various Authors)
http://mises.org/pdf/austtrad.pdf

    Chaos Theory: Two Essays on Market Anarchy (Robert Murphy)
https://mises.org/books/chaostheory.pdf

    Economic Calculation in the Socialist Common Wealth (Ludwig Von Mises)
https://mises.org/pdf/econcalc.pdf

    Economic Science and the Austrian Method (Hans-Hermann Hoppe)
http://mises.org/books/esam.pdf

    Economics for Real People (Gene Callahan)
http://mises.org/books/econforrealpeople.pdf

    Economics in one Lesson (Henery Hazlitt)
http://www.hacer.org/pdf/Hazlitt00.pdf (not a mises institute link)
    -------Extended Audio Supplemantary Analysis of Economics in One Lesson
    -------http://mises.org/media.aspx?action=category&ID=115

    Economics of Liberty, The (Editied by Llewellyn H. Rockwell Jr.)
http://mises.org/books/economicsofliberty.pdf

    Education, Free and Compulsory (Murray N. Rothbard)
http://mises.org/books/education.pdf

    Theory and History (Ludwig Von Mises)
http://mises.org/Books/theoryhistory.pdf

    Two Essays by Ludwig Von Mises (Ludwig Von Mises)
http://mises.org/books/two_essays_mises.pdf 

    What Has Government Done to Our Money? (Murray N. Rothbard)
http://mises.org/books/whathasgovernmentdone.pdf

Hope this helps some of you all out, Like it will help me.

----------


## kpfareal

Awesome post, thank you!

----------


## farrar

my pleasure

----------


## Seraphim

> awesome post, thank you!


+1776

----------


## Brian in Maryland

What a coincidence, looks like you posted this right about when I was online ordering the home study course from the Mises Institute. They had a Mises birthday special 20% off yesterday, so I got $70 off. 

Im like a kid in a candy store on that web site. This stuff is fascinating, the more I read the more interested I become. I always try to read the daily articles on their home page also.

I just finished reading Economics in One Lesson in pdf form. I much prefer reading physical books though. 

This is a great resource you put together here. Thank you.

----------


## teacherone

sticky please!!!!

----------


## farrar

I am glad to here Some of you all are finding this useful, and also glad I decided to put this up. lol

----------


## eOs

Tom Woods also put together a lesson plan.

http://www.thomasewoods.com/learn-austrian-economics/

----------


## roho76

Chik-Fil-A.



Sorry. I couldn't help myself. I live in Michigan or as I like to call it the land of no Chik-Fil-A.

So to get back to the subject. This looks like a nice package i'll have to look into it.

----------


## Brian in Maryland

> Tom Woods also put together a lesson plan.
> 
> http://www.thomasewoods.com/learn-austrian-economics/


Good one! Bookmarked.

The only problem is, I will be reading for the rest of my life.

----------


## emazur

Robert Murphy of Mises Inst. releases high-school econ text
http://mises.org/books/lessons_for_t...ist_murphy.pdf

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

I am at work right now, but there is a great one hour lecture by Murray that encompasses economics completely. It is about the best hour you will ever have  I will find it when I get home and give the link.

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

I have added a link to this thread in my stickied post: Introduction to Austrian Economics.

----------


## farrar

> I have added a link to this thread in my stickied post: Introduction to Austrian Economics.


Alright sweet. Thanks, I didn't want it to fall through the cracks prematurely but you seem to have solved that problem 

Also those of you who mentioned the Thomas Woods course, Thank you. The more the better , I will be sure to integrate it into my studies as well.

----------

